# 117.xxx.xxx.x.x bbservice.bsnl.in not opening



## paid (Apr 30, 2008)

same problem faced everywhere???????..........I am unable to check usage for over a week............ hope........HUGE bill in pipeline.....


----------



## nvidia (May 1, 2008)

Try these - 
10.240.144.195
10.240.240.195


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 1, 2008)

I think the BSNL guys purposely pull down the usage site during the last week of the month. last 3 months i am seeing the same thing happen. the bbservice.bsnl.in site just doesn't open during the ending time of the month. May be they think ppl will use more if they can't see their usage and then they will be able to bill more. Just maybe...


----------



## freakitude (May 1, 2008)

Same problem...unable to open bbservice.bsnl.in from many days.

*Error 404: No target servlet configured for uri: /*

Shame on bsnl.


----------



## abhijangda (May 1, 2008)

i am also facing this problem someday but most of times it opens, like yestarday


----------



## thetillian (May 3, 2008)

Hey iam too facing the problem the site is not opening whenever i try for checking usage.


----------



## fohimuddin (May 3, 2008)

Friends i m also having the same problem.....so let us write a letter to bsnl incharge on mass.


----------



## ico (May 3, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Try these -
> 10.240.144.195
> 10.240.240.195


These are for the old customers with IPs 59.x.x.x

And AFAIK I know, the new portal sucks and many many people can't access it all the time.......


----------



## nvidia (May 3, 2008)

Even i cant access the portal through my browser, but i can see it through datafox plugin.


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 3, 2008)

today a wonderfully new problem has surfaced, Finally they have got the site up and running but their database is messed up. Saying my password is wrong.


----------



## ico (May 3, 2008)

DizitalNovice said:


> today a wonderfully new problem has surfaced, Finally they have got the site up and running but their database is messed up. Saying my password is wrong.


Its BSNL friend.........


----------



## nvidia (May 3, 2008)

^^Its working properly here...


----------



## freakitude (May 4, 2008)

unable to check logs for more than a week.


----------



## talkingcomet (May 4, 2008)

ohh those bsnl guys are pathetic!!!
its been a week and still no remedy..
where can we complaint?


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (May 4, 2008)

bad luck for new bsnl users...


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 4, 2008)

common problem. always keep a tab on how much you are using with the help of some software. don't rely on BSNL's portal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2008)

Try DUMeter instead!


----------



## jal_desai (May 4, 2008)

paid said:


> same problem faced everywhere???????..........I am unable to check usage for over a week............ hope........HUGE bill in pipeline.....



YA BRO.... I WENT TO BSNL OFFICE ON 28TH APRIL AND THEY CAME TO KNOW THAT THEIR WEBSITE ISN'T FUNCTIONAL WHEN I TOLD THEM... BEFORE THAT THEY WERE NOT HAVING ANY IDEA... I SAW MY USAGE ON THEIR INTERNAL DATABASE... THEY SAID THE WEBSITE WILL BE FUNCTIONAL IN FEW DAYS... YET THERE IS NO CHANGE... I M TOO FRUSTRATED..... I AM ALWAYS FEARFUL NOW... AND I USE MY NET WITH MUCH FEAR... I M HATING THIS..... F**K YOU BSNL...!

IE and OPERA both CRAWL when i write bbservice.bsnl.in


----------



## freakitude (May 5, 2008)

for me the site is working now.


----------



## paid (May 5, 2008)

it seems fine now......much relief to see i have not exceeded limit


----------

